# Que os parece Empire Option?



## Ds_84 (30 Sep 2012)

Hola buenas

El otro dia un amigo me enseño como se saca su 'sobresueldo' con esta pagina
empireoption - One Touch Option

Me enseñço un video que ahora no encuentro..que decía algo así como 'Gana 384 euros en 20 minutos' o algo así..y bueno, aunque parecía timo, porque era todo muy muy básico. Te enseñaban lo que era un CALL y un PUT y alee a correr.

El hecho es que delante de mis narices mi amigo (que es periodista y no tiene ni idea de finanzas) se ganó sus 200 y pico en cuestión de un rato (rato que duró el café en el bar cutre de mi barrio)..Supongo que después, o Hacienda o la propia página web te cruje a comisiones, pero el saldo que salía en la web era para pensárselo realmente, el dedicarse a esto.

Me gustaría entrar en esta pagina, darme de alta, meter 100 eurillos para probar y tal..pero antes me gustaría pedir consejo..sobre que os parece la página, si hay alguna mejor, etc...y sobretodo...si con las opciones binarias estas que 'negocia' mi amigo, *hay apalancamiento, y por lo tanto, pérdidas superiores al 'capital' aportado?*


Muchas gracias


----------



## euriborfree (30 Sep 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Hola buenas
> 
> El otro dia un amigo me enseño como se saca su 'sobresueldo' con esta pagina
> empireoption - One Touch Option
> ...



El dinero no sale del aire, lo que tu amigo ha ganado ha salido del bolsillo de otro.

Por ejemplo, otro como tu que intente emularle y no tenga tanta fortuna, para que haya ganadores tiene que haber perdedores


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Oct 2012)

Dicha la frase de maestro cebolleta..tienes algo más que aportar?

Esto lo sabe hasta Belén Esteban lo que comentas, igual que para que tú ganes 3.000 euros al mes de nómina tienen que haber 'curritos' a 800/mes. Bienvenido al mundo real.



euriborfree dijo:


> El dinero no sale del aire, lo que tu amigo ha ganado ha salido del bolsillo de otro.
> 
> Por ejemplo, otro como tu que intente emularle y no tenga tanta fortuna, para que haya ganadores tiene que haber perdedores


----------



## luismarple (1 Oct 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Dicha la frase de maestro cebolleta..tienes algo más que aportar?
> 
> Esto lo sabe hasta Belén Esteban lo que comentas, igual que para que tú ganes 3.000 euros al mes de nómina tienen que haber 'curritos' a 800/mes. Bienvenido al mundo real.



Eso que dices tú es una chorrada, lo que dice euriborfree no.

Sigue las reglas básicas de la inversión. Una de ellas dice "si parece demasiado bueno para ser cierto seguramente no sea cierto o no sea tan bueno"

Posiblemente tu amigo está jugando con fuego.


----------



## Gold-Standard (1 Oct 2012)

me parece que de probar con ese tipo de opciones es mucho mejoe igmarkets.,,,
mira donde está registrada empireoption

Dirección: Road Town 146,
Tortola, British Virgin Island.
Codigo Postal 146


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Oct 2012)

Juega con el mismo fuego que lo hace cualquiera a través de un broker online de La Caixa, el BBVA, Santander, Etoro, Igmarkets, etc etc.

No lo digo en plan 'rebotado', lo digo porque conozco a varias personas que están en esta web, simplemente pregunto por si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con operaciones de este tipo.

La respuesta que dáis, la verdad es bastante simple..es como si dices que apostar con betandwin es jugar con fuego, porque lo que pierde uno es tu beneficio y puedes salir trasquilao, eso lo sabe todo el mundo.

Simplemente pregunto si alguien sabe si existe apalancamiento, porque veo 'curioso' que por un warrant Call de estos, se pague a un +70% y en cambio si la 'cagas' 'sólo' asumas pérdidas por un 90% de lo apostado (ergo, sin apalancamiento).

Además, no me parece indicativo dónde esté registrada la sociedad la verdad, he comprado de todo por internet en sociedades en paraisos fiscales y ningún problema. Pero bueno, si queréis lo comentamos, mientras aportemos pruebas :rolleye: No me gusta hablar de oídas, entre otras cosas porqué si algo no lo sé lo pregunto, como estoy haciendo.

Saludos y gracias


luismarple dijo:


> Eso que dices tú es una chorrada, lo que dice euriborfree no.
> 
> Sigue las reglas básicas de la inversión. Una de ellas dice "si parece demasiado bueno para ser cierto seguramente no sea cierto o no sea tan bueno"
> 
> Posiblemente tu amigo está jugando con fuego.


----------



## AlbertitoCarranza (19 Dic 2012)

Yo te lo digo asi de simple.
Prueba y sacate las ganas.
No es que desvalore tu dinero pero 100 euros es una suma que vale el intento.
Suerte


----------



## Imarlo (20 Dic 2012)

Las opciones como derivado financiero puedes apalancarte para buscar esos rendimientos. Pero fijate que casi siempre un potencial beneficio elevado va asociado a un riesgo no menor, por lo que este tipo de operaciones son altamente especulativas y tienes que estar dispuesto a perder el 100% del capital.

Yo soy mas conservador. Te dejo un link a un seminario que hice sobre mi forma de ver las opciones financieras y como las uso a dia de hoy:

Grabación webinario Curso "Rentas y Dividendos"

Un saludo


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Sep 2013)

No se yo creo que tan fácil no es.
Yo también conozco a gente que está en esa plataforma y varias.
He visto videos de gente que partiendo de 500 dolares ahora tiene 14.000 dólares.
Yo creo que para gente que quiera sacarse una pelas, digo yo 400 o 500 euros al mes, vale, para el mercado o la empresa 400 o 500 euros al mes es calderilla. 
Pero creo que si quieres sacar mucho dinero y vivir de ello, creo que es imposible,al final la palmará tarde o temprano. 
Yo tengo un vecino que invierte en empire option y se saca 30 o 50 euros al día, no quiere sacar más. si lo ve claro invierte sino no, a final de mes saca eso entre 300 y 500 euros. Es más tiene una norma que es la de no arriesgarse, sino lo ve claro, no apuesta, si saca ya sus 50 euros diarios, ya no apuesta más.
LLeva 1 año y medio en la plataforma.
Yo no lo veo seguro. Si alguien sabe algo más que lo diga.


----------



## ROSAG (27 Abr 2015)

*empireoption estafa*

estafa, metes el dinero y nunca lo sacas , solo te piden que metas más y más, pero no lo recuperarás nunca. por favor a mi ya me han timado que no timen a mas gente, te asesoran una de sus empresas compinchadas mintiendote , diciendo que metes el dinero y lo sacas y luego una vez que lo metes te asesoran para que lo pierdas, no entreis, a mí me han timado mas de 10.000 euros. está relacionada con la empresa digital bet. estafa no entren,


----------



## Felix Sendino (30 Abr 2015)

Todo lo que lleve apalancamiento tiene más riesgo... puedes perder o ganar todo en un momento. Yo invierto en acciones de bolsa americana y me va muy bien.. me hace estar más tranquilo, tiene menos riesgo.


----------

